# whole body scan and antibodies



## Tara1313 (Mar 11, 2014)

May 7th, I had tt. I had stage 1 level 3 cancer. They believe that the 1.2 cm nodule had two baby offsprings. the 1.2 cm also touched my trachea. They wanted to give me the RAI immediately, but since I am 42 and still want to have a baby- I opted for the whole body scan to confirm that the cancer wasn't in my lymph nodes or anywhere else. I was told that there was a chance that there would be uptake in my throat since it was still only a month since surgery.

I took the body scan and all it showed was that there was .4% uptake in my throat and my antibodies are only 2.6-which I am told is good for the antibodies. My dr.'s have spoken and although are not 100% comfortable not giving me the RAI right now, they are ok with my decision. We decided that since I will wait till end of Sept to try to have a baby- that by mid -August I will do an ultrasound to make sure nothing in my throat grew.

I am 99% sure that this was the right decision that my husband and I are making, but there is slight doubt. I guess I wish the dr's werent as concerned.

Also, since the Thyrogen shots really affected me. I was extremely tired. I am just off of that feeling-getting a little bit more energy and the shots were Monday and Tuesday of last week. My now my hair is falling out. Thankfully I have a lot of hair so you can't tell unless you see the clumps when I touch my hair. I don't get tested for my levels for four weeks. Is this normal or should I contact my dr. in addition in the past two days my weight has gone up. I am bloated.

another part of this and may be I should open a topic in another section. My dr. mentioned that pregnancy may be hard on thyroid meds because of the levels. And since we have to keep my levels to avoid cancer coming back to .1 she is saying that to get pregnant it needs to be between .1 and .5. May not be low enough to keep the cancer at bay. thoughts? Also, anyone get pregnant with this challenge and my age? any suggestions? With getting pregnant with my daughter- thyroid problems and I wasn't diagnosed yet- I got pregnant immediately. But I was 38 then.

Thanks

Tara


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like a good decision to me. Based on what I've read from others here, you'll need to get your thyroid levels right to make it easier to conceive, but that shouldn't take too long since you've had a TT. I wish you luck with getting pregnant quickly.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not sure about hair falling out but any time your hormones are all over the place, weird things happen, especially with hair shedding.

ATA guidelines recommend 0.1-0.5 for most cancers. Very, very rarely do they advise otherwise. You should be perfectly fine. Also, the difference between 0.1 and 0.5 is MINIMAL, so your doctors are (in my opinion, inexplicably) splitting hairs.

I can't comment on how easy it is to conceive as I've spend most of my adult life doing everything possible (well, except avoiding sex...) to avoid pregnancy. That said, everyone -- my surgeon, my enod, and my nuc med doc -- assured me that getting pregnant was no big deal. "Just a few extra blood tests and some minor tweaks in your meds" is what they said. I kept telling everyone I positively did not want a child and no matter how many times I said it, they almost always started each visit with an assurance that I could, indeed, have a child without any issues. So, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Tara1313 (Mar 11, 2014)

Octavia, thank you.

Joplin, you are too funny. Sometimes though, I wonder if they tell you the opposite just because LOL. So being 42 every Dr. told me that basically I am too old and I won't be able to get pregnant with out a specialist blah blah. They told this to me when I was diagnosed with PCOS. And like I said, I got pregnant immediately when trying. But, back then I felt myself ovulate. My body after TT is completely different. I use to say that I knew my body very well and so far not so much anymore. I use to tell you what ovary I was ovulating from. So, I hope that since we decided to start trying in Sept I will get to know my body in that time frame again. I guess anything worth having has to be complicated right? 

Thank you

Tara


----------

